# Bristol PA pictures



## Rich Decker (May 22, 2006)

Here are a few from last weekend, we had tryouts for the 2006 team.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/bristol06.htm


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 23, 2006)

Way to go Rich, thanks for the pics.  Everything looked great.  Was that polenta you had on that plater?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Great looking food Rich!  The ribs and brisket looked OUTSTANDING!  What's the sliced meat with the white sauce?  Prime rib w/horseradish?  Congratulations!


----------



## Puff1 (May 23, 2006)

Nice pics Rich, the dog doesn't look to happy about the costume :!:


----------



## cflatt (May 23, 2006)

Food looks great. wish I wouldve paid enough attention to realize it was only about an hour away. I wouldve loved to see competion level cooking and Q.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2006)

NICE PICS RICH. :!:


----------



## Rich Decker (May 23, 2006)

I'm not sure how to respond to multiple posts so I'll do it the old way.

Bill,
That platter was for the Iron Chief category and the ingredients were potatoes, skirt steak and yellow squash. We just grilled the squash, the meat was marinated in soy and honey and the potatoes were stuffed with mashed potatoes mixed with onion dip ( we were eating with chips) sausage we were eating and borrowed cheese.

Larry, 
That was a standing rib roast with horseradish sauce. We weren't going to do the chiefs choice category but the kids cooked the roast to eat and it was pretty good so (with 10 minutes before turn in time) we decided to turn it in. With more for-thought we could have garnished it better.

Puff,
The dog hated the pig suite, It came to late to dress her up at the contest.


----------



## DaleP (May 24, 2006)

Great looking food is right, and the girls look great too! Glad everything went well for you guys.


----------

